
Show HN: LibreTaxi – open source alternative for Uber/Lyft - RomanPushkin
http://libretaxi.org
======
avckp
Cool! I had read about something like this on Distributed APPs possibilities.

So this is only a telegram bot? How will this scale and compete with
lyft/uber?

~~~
RomanPushkin
The idea is to share the app that works. So enthusiasts can clone, run it for
their cities, customize and compete with Uber within their communities. It's
relatively easy to do, because it's the hardest thing for Uber to compete in
certain communities. For example, you can add specific vehicle types like
boat, truck, rickshaws, bicycle. Also, you can create other types of app based
on that (like food/goods delivery applications, etc).

It's Telegram bot and also you can run it as CLI app (PoC). So there are two
independent transports at the moment.

------
soratnik
looking awesome! This is real good idea!

------
sagesc
Looks great!

------
danshi
Cool Roman! :)

